# How profitable is your painting business?



## SeanATL (Apr 6, 2007)

I saw a similar post in the Business forum, and I was more interested in hearing from other painting companies.

What would you estimate your profit margins to be.....as a percent....net...

Meaning, after all my costs, at the end of the day, I make 20% on my jobs. This number is going to vary if you do the painting yourself. You may make 50% of you do the painting yourself.....

I know a lot of people on the board do a lot of the painting themselves, while others don't.

What is your net margin after direct costs (materials, labor) and after all overhead, but not paying yourself?

Someone spoke about the value of your business and this is what this number tells us.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Hovering around 20%, on a good month closer to 30%.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

50% gross profit
About 10% net profit
Overhead includes my salary too.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

> This number is going to vary if you do the painting yourself. You may make 50% of you do the painting yourself.....


I disagree.
If you do the painting yourself you are a job cost, not profit.
Gross profit is what is left after your job costs(your field pay included)
Net profit is what is left 
after overhead that includes admin salaries (yours too) and taxes are deducted from the gross profit.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

I would agree with George, if I didn't count my overhead, myself, etc... my profit margins would be about 50% or more. My listed margins are paying myself, and my bills... though this last week it dropped to 15%.


----------



## MeridianNE (Apr 9, 2007)

*How did you all get into the business*

and what do you belive your appraoch was when you felt you were going to make "it".


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

My father.

Don't think i've made "it" yet.


----------



## SeanATL (Apr 6, 2007)

George Z said:


> I disagree.
> If you do the painting yourself you are a job cost, not profit.
> Gross profit is what is left after your job costs(your field pay included)
> Net profit is what is left
> after overhead that includes admin salaries (yours too) and taxes are deducted from the gross profit.


yeah, this is true.....what I was trying to do is seperate owners pay. If you do not count what you pay yourself, what is your margin......thats what I was trying to get to.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Brushslingers said:


> My father.
> 
> Don't think i've made "it" yet.


Have to agree Brushslinger, not made it, think ive lost it at times..lol:whistling


----------



## PlainPainter (Dec 29, 2004)

Just curious - does repair bills, acquiring new vans, spray equipment, ladders, staging, planks, all come out of this measly 15% profit? Running a painting business feels like running a small enterprise sometimes. And I think 20% sounds low.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

PlainPainter said:


> measly 15% profit? Running a painting business feels like running a small enterprise sometimes. And I think 20% sounds low.


15% NET PROFIT isn't bad at all. Plainpainter, I think you need to realize that net profit is counted _after_ taking care of:



PlainPainter said:


> repair bills, acquiring new vans, spray equipment, ladders, staging, planks


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Correct... AFTER everything is said and done, i'm paid, taxes, bills, oil changes, whathaveyou.... if I run at 20k a month the company clears 4k... which is 48k free and clear a year. Certain weeks, with certain companies... may cost you a bit more for extra touchups say... and is why my post stated last week at 15%. Not really all that measly...


----------



## lornmastro (Mar 17, 2006)

just curious brush what % of your business is painting and what is the rest??


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Lately Lorn, its 100% painting, last year was about 30% sheetrock and tile but i'm trying to shy away from the backbreakers. Finished building what I hope is my last house last month... so, we will see.


----------

